

In What Year Did You Start Using Linux? (Survey) - tanglesome
http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5003441#post5003441

======
bcRIPster
I didn't want to bother with a login there, but 1994, on-line install via
mount of WUArchive from a boot floppy =) ...more times than I can count ;p

